# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مسند بقي بن مخلد

## أبو زرعة الأندلسي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين (ابتسامة) 
أما بعد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أود من إخوة الكرام أن يدلوني على مخطوط مسند بقي بن مخلد

بارك الله فيكم وكان الله في حاجتكم كما أنكم في حاجتي

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

هههههههههههههه

----------


## خزانة الأدب

المعروف أنه مفقود

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

أخي الكريم أبا زرعة، يعلم الله أنني لم أضحك تهكما، ولكن لاحتراق قلبي على هذا الكتاب، وهو مفقود ومبحوث عنه منذ نحو مائة سنة..وربما آخر من وقف عليه أو على جزء منه الحافظ الذهبي، أو الحافظ السيوطي...

ومن المغاربة؛ نقل عنه التادلي في "التشوف"، وهو من أهل القرن السابع الهجري...

وليُنظر في كتب الحافظ أبي العلاء العراقي الفاسي، فقد وقفت على ذكر جملة منها في الخزانة الحسنية بالرباط، ربما يكون وقف عليه أيضا، وهو من أهل الثاني عشر وبداية الثالث عشر...

----------


## وائل عاشور

كنتُ وقفتُ على هذا الموضوع في ملتقى أهل الحديث ،
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=69798

واستغربت جدا ، فهل ما في هذا الموضوع صحيح أم هي دعابة !

فالموضوع عن مكتبة ألمانية بها كنوز من المخطوطات ، كنا اعتبرناها قد ماتت وشبعت موتا ، وكان الحديث عنها من قبيل الأحلام ، 

قائمة طويلة مهيبة عجيبة ، تطرب لها القلوب ، فياليتها حقيقة !

ومن ضمن الموجودات "مسند بقي بن مخلد القرطبي"  !!!!!

فالله أعلم .

***

----------


## الحُميدي

مسند أو مصنف بقي بن مخلد مفقود اخي الكريم ، وكذا تفسيره ، ومن يدعي وجودهما فتلك محض دعوى فقط.
وأحب الإشارة إلى ان مسند -أو مصنف- بقي بن مخلد وجد منه جزء في حديث الحوض ، وجده الشيخ المحدث محمد بوخبزة التطواني وقد طبع في السعودية على حد علمي.

----------


## الحُميدي

> ومن المغاربة؛ نقل عنه التادلي في "التشوف"، وهو من أهل القرن السابع الهجري...
> وليُنظر في كتب الحافظ أبي العلاء العراقي الفاسي، فقد وقفت على ذكر جملة منها في الخزانة الحسنية بالرباط، ربما يكون وقف عليه أيضا، وهو من أهل الثاني عشر وبداية الثالث عشر...


ابراهيم بن صديق الغماري جزم في كتابه "علم العلل بالمغرب من خلال  كتاب الوهم والإيهام الموجودين في كتاب الاحكام " بأن أبو الحسن ابن القطان الفاسي  لم يقف على مسند بن مخلد  ....فكيف وقف عليه من بعده...؟

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

لا علاقة بين عدم وقوف ابن القطان عليه ووقوف التادلي، إذ كم من كتاب لم يقف عليه أسلافنا ووقفنا نحن، والتادلي نقل عنه في مقدمة الكتاب بسنده، حديث: "لا تزال طائفة"...هل بواسطة أو لا؟، الله أعلم...

ورأيت الشيخ الحافظ عبد الحي الكتاني - رحمه الله - ينقل عنه بسنده في كتابه: "وسيلة الولد الملهوف إلى جده الرحيم العطوف"...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

> وأحب الإشارة إلى ان مسند -أو مصنف- بقي بن مخلد وجد منه جزء في حديث الحوض ، وجده الشيخ المحدث محمد بوخبزة التطواني وقد طبع في السعودية على حد علمي.


جزء حديث الحوض هو كتاب مستقل، وليس جزءا من مسند بقي بن مخلد، حسبما صرح به الإمام أبو بكر بن خير الفاسي الإشبيلي في فهرسته..

----------


## الحُميدي

[quote=حمزة الكتاني;107566]لا علاقة بين عدم وقوف ابن القطان عليه ووقوف التادلي، إذ كم من كتاب لم يقف عليه أسلافنا ووقفنا نحن، والتادلي نقل عنه في مقدمة الكتاب بسنده، حديث: "لا تزال طائفة"...هل بواسطة أو لا؟، الله أعلم...
Quote]
كلامكم صحيح بارك الله فيكم ...ولقد أخطأت عندما قلت بأن ابراهيم بن الصديق الغماري رحمه الله ذكر ان ابن القطان الفاسي لم يقف على مسند بقي بن مخلد ، بل ابن القطان وقف عليه ،و عبد الحق الإشبيلي هو الذي لم يقف على مسند بن مخلد وهو ينقل عنه في أحكامه الكبرى والوسطى بواسطة...

والحافظ أحمد بن الصديق الغماري رحمه الله  في كتابه "مسالك الدلالة في شرح الرسالة" ينقل عن مسند بن مخلد بدون ذكر الواسطة  حيث يوهم القارئ أنه وقف على مسنده ، وكذا يصنع عندما ينقل من "مصنف" قاسم بن أصبغ القرطبي و هذا تدليس منه.

----------


## أبو زرعة الأندلسي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فأنا أيضا سمعت أنه في مكتبة في ألمانيا فإن كان كذلك فلي بعض معارفي في ألمانيا ربماكان باستطاعتهم 
أن يقتنوه لي , المشكل هو أنني لا أعرف إسم المكتبة الموجود فيها
فأرجوا أن تدلوني على إسم المكتبة وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الوليد المغربي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.أخي الكريم أبا زرعة  خبر وجود جزء من مسند بقي بن مخلد في بعض خزائن ألمانيا  وقول بعض الناس بأن أحد العلماء المعاصرين اطلع على كنوز ومخطوطات بهذه الخزانة الألمانية فدون كتابا يشير فيه الى تلك الذخائر   سماه {مسيل اللعاب} لا أساس له من الصحة. والى ذلك أشار الشيخ محمد بوخبزة في احدى كتبه-لم أعد أذكر في أي كتاب له قرأت هذا الأمر -أما قولك ان لك بعض الأقارب في ألمانيا يشترونه لك.فالأمر ان كان صحيحا فليس بهذه السهولة.
فالخزائن التي تتعلق بالمخطوطات في العالم لا يسمح بالدخول اليها والاطلاع على ما فيها الا للأساتذة والدكاترة الباحثين.

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

ممن نقل كثيرا عن مسند بقي بن مخلد الحافظ ابن حجر  في الإصابة في نحو 15 مرة على الأقل / ومعلوم أن لبقي بن مخلد تأليفا آخر اسمه "كتاب عدد ما لكل واحد من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من الحديث عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم "كما يوجد مخطوطا :" المنتقى من حديث بقي بن مخلد ..."  ومن ثم أخشى أن يختلط الأمر على من يقول إن مسند بقي موجود في إحدى الخزائن الألمانية أن يتعلق الأمر بأحد الكتابين المشار إليهما آنفا والله أعلم

----------


## جمعان البشيري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد:

فإن مكتبة (( دار العلوم الألمانية ))  وتسمى (( مكتبة كارلي مكس )) في (( لابزيك )) بألمانيا الشريقة قد حوى فهرسها كتباً (( يسيل لها العاب )) كما ذكر الشيخ حماد الأنصاري رحمه الله.
وعندي مختارات من ذلك الفهرس، لكنني أجهل تحميله على النت، فإذا مان لدى أحد الإخوة قدرة في نشره على النت يرسل لي رقم فاكسه على الخاص وسوف أرسل له الفهرس ورقياً.


مما ذكر في المسند:
1. مسند بقي بن مخلد.     2. صحيح ابن خزيمة.    3.مسند أبي زرعة ( المشهور ).   4.أسماء الصحابة للبخاري.
5.تقريب المنهج في ترتيب المدرج لإبن حجر.    6.تاريخ نيسابور للحاكم الكبير .


فائدة: ذكر الشيخ محمود الميرة: أن هذه المكتبة عثر عليها بقصر غليوم الثاني بالقرية التي عقد فيها الصلح في الحرب العالمية الأولى.

ثم أفاد بأن د. محمود فوزي محمد ( مصري ) ريئس قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، بجامعة الرياض، أخبره أنه شاهد هذه المكتبة في قرية بو ستدام (postdal) وهي بجوار برلين الغربية.
وقال الدكتور: أحمد بن سعد بن حمدان الغامدي، نقلا عن طالب أرسله من المانيا الغربية إلى تلك المكتبة: والمكتبة المذكورة في لايزك مدينة من مدن المانيا الشرقية وتقع في جنوب المانيا الشرقية.

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لا داعي لرفع مسيل اللعاب فهو موجود على الشبكة
وإنما الشأن في تحرير صحة المعلومات الواردة فيه

----------


## عبد العليم الأثري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
وقفت في شرح ابن سيد الناس لسنن الترمذي  على قوله (ورأيت في مسند بقي بن مخلد)
وذلك في طبعة دار الصميعي وهذه عبارة صريحة في وقوفه عليه .

----------


## فريد الباجي

بسم الله الرحمن الرّحيم،والحمد لله ربّ العالمين والصّلاة والسّلام على أشرف المرسلين،أمّا بعد:فقد كنت أبحث عن هذا المسند منذ أكثر من عشرين سنة،والحقّ أنّه لم يُعثر عليه حتّى الآن مع أنّ البحث جار من طرف كبار الباحثين في علم الحديث في عصرنا هذا في جميع بقاع الأرض،وقد كنت قرأت في بعض الفهارس القديمة للمخطوطات ببغداد،فكتب فيها أن مسند بقيّ بن مخلد يوجد منه ورقتان والله تعالى أعلم بالصّواب،وأمّا ما ذكر أنّه موجود فيم كتبة كارلي مكس  في لابزيك  بألمانيا،فقد كنت سألت الشيخ عبد الرحمن المباركفوري:هل النّقل عن أبيه صحيح في كونه رآه هناك فأكّد لي ذلك،إلاّ مشكلة من ذهب إلى هذه المكتبة وبحث فيها اعتمد على الفهارس،وهي شديد الأخطاء،وكان ينبغي على من وفّقه الله تعالى للذهاب هناك أن يعتكف في تصفّح جميع المخطوطات العربيّه ولو أخذ منه الأمر سنة برمّتها بشرط أن يكون من أهل الدراية والحبّ لهذا الفنّ،فإن لم يجد عند ذلك،فيحقّ له أن ينفي وجوده في كارل ماركس،أمّا الذين نفوه فلم يعطوا البحث حقّه،فابحثوا رحمكم الله تعالى عليه هناك ولا تيأسوا،ولو لا العجز والقهر لذهبن بنفسي ولم أعوّل على كلام أحد والله تعالى المستعان والحمد لله ربّ العالمينوالصّلا  ة والسّلام على أشرف المرسلين.

----------


## محمدابيدن

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

راسلت المكتبة الالمانية وطلبت بعض المخطوطات الموجودة في فهارسهم فاجابوبني بوجود البعض وباحتراق البعض الاخر في قترة الحرب العالمية الثانية !!
ولازال عندي شعور بوجود  بعض هذه النوادر وساواصل البحث لعل الله سبحانه يوفقنا للعثور على بعضها.

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

( باب لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحرٍ مرتين  )  علمت أن  في مكتبة السليمانية  كتاب مسند بقي بن مخلد !  3 مجلدات في الف ورقة ! فارسلت على الفور لمن يصوره لي وذفعت فيه  1500 دولار ! وبعد وصول المخطوط تبين انه جزء من كتاب في الحديث محذوف الاسانيد ! فالله المستعان  ومنه الخلف .
كتبت هذا نصيحة لغيري , ولازلنا ان شاء الله ماضين في البحث في اماكن اخرى.
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

هل من جديد؟

----------


## رشيد الجاري

هذا المسند يحققه الشيخ المحدث الأمين بوخبزة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أخشى أن يكون كتابا آخر ؟
فقد نفى بعضهم ذلك ، ولو كان مسند بقي موجودا وعثر عليه أحد لانتشر الخبر وطار في أرجاء الدنيا .
فرجاء التأكد من الخبر ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------

